# Tires and wheels for road and gravel?



## 1885 (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm putting together a cyclocross bike with a Reline Sport as a base frame.
I'd like to get some tires that will be good on the road in wet weather and work well on gravel. Any suggestions. How a about wheels. I'll start with Mavic Equipe because that's what is on my backup bike now. I'd like a set of bullet proof wheels. I've bent the Equipes.

Thanks,
cwc


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Ritchey Speedmax?


----------



## pherret (Dec 25, 2001)

*2nd speed max*

I have a set of speedmax 32mm on 105/ma3 wheels and they work great in gravel on my redline conquest. On pavement they work well. You can't corner as well as using regular road tires but the nobby sides buzz louder the more you lean it over giving you an audible warning these aren't reg road tires.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a set of Speedmax on the way right now. My Michelin CX Jets were too soft. The rear wore down smooth in a couple of months.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Velocity Synergy, they're marketed primarily as a touring wheelset.


----------



## crestlinefarm (May 6, 2003)

When I was first decided to give 'cross a try, I picked up some 30mm Speedmax tires. I've used my 'cross bike for commuting this Winter/Spring and have absolutely LOVED them. Great cheap all purpose tire--I even bought a set of 40mm's for my 29er Monocog that gets a lot of singletrack time.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Speedmax are good if erring on the dirt side. Panaracer paselas in 32 or 35 would be better on the road though. Or really any touring tire. I just bought a set of paselas in 28 for the SS cyclocross bike I'm using as a commuter. My geared cross bike uses speedmaxes for training/dirt. Better tires go on for racing, when I can afford it.


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

For mostly road, Panaracer TServ's/Pasela's, hands down. Road smooth and yet surprisingly grippy on gravel. I've got a few thousand miles on a set[ok more than one set] and am very happy with the performace.

The Ritchey tires are fine if you're mostly gravel. On fast downhills on pavement, the side knobs are not your freind.


----------



## 1885 (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow! Thanks for all the advice. I'll probably get two different types. Ritchey Speedmax and a touring set! I'm just waiting for a fork to complete my setup.


----------



## thirdin77 (Feb 23, 2007)

I like the Specialized Borough CX tires, 700x32, much because they're slick in the center and only the slick portion of the tire contacts the road as evidenced by only the slick portion of my CX 700x32's getting wet when I'd ride through puddles.

As well, they can be inflated from 50-100psi. Pretty big range.

I'd probably avoid the "pro" $50 version as I have one on my bike and it's nice and supple but it's flat-prone. I'd ante up for the $60 armadillo version. That's $120 just for a set of tires but they're 120TPI 700x32 tires which is a rarity.


----------

